# Reposting: Quick and Dirty Gheenoe Middle Seat Removal



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Hey folks-- I'm reposting here in BYB per @Zika 's suggestion in hopes of getting more traction.

I'd like to ditch the middle seat on my new Gheenoe. Eventually I'll do a full gut and front/rear decks and a flat floor, but at the moment I'm thinking about just ripping out the seat, grinding it smooth and going fishing. It's a 13, so there aren't those weird wing supports on the middle seat. My questions are: 1) will this be a structural problem (i.e., does the flat floor that everyone installs in any way compensate for the seat removal)? and 2) will whatever bare fiberglass I expose need to be covered with paint/gelcoat ASAP or can I let that ride until the rebuild commences?

Update: I took the boat out for its inaugural run yesterday (work has been busy, and we've got this thing called Mardi Gras that's cranking up). Damn, that middle seat is a huge pain. I'm considering cutting it out but only to the level that would support a loose piece of 3/8ths ply across the bottom of the boat, i.e. leaving a little gusset about an inch high (Imagine the outline of the seat cut down to an inch-ish). In theory that would retain some rigidity, but I wouldn't trip over it because of the ply. It makes sense in my non-engineer brain, anyway.

Feel free to fire away with 1) "just deal with the damned seat until you can get to the project" or 2) "if you're cutting/grinding, you might as well get to glassin'."


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

I would expect there to be some serious flex in the center of the hull while running if you just cut the middle bench out without glassing in a false floor to "tie" the sides together. I could be off base though, don't have any experience with Gheenoes! Either way, good luck with the project man. Keep us posted.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Sawyer Martin said:


> I would expect there to be some serious flex in the center of the hull while running if you just cut the middle bench out without glassing in a false floor to "tie" the sides together. I could be off base though, don't have any experience with Gheenoes! Either way, good luck with the project man. Keep us posted.


I would agree-- I come from a heavy canoeing background and thwarts/seats/yokes are VERY important-- except that on the gheenoe 13 the seats aren't actually tied into the sides of the boat. I’ll buy that it adds rigidity to the sole, but can’t imagine that the gunnels are gonna implode. But I may be wrong, and frequently am!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm from the school of just deal with it till the rebuild. Don't think it is there for eye candy. Know a guy on this forum who removed it to put his decoys there but believe he put the false floor in at the same time. He might be lurking about and will chime in.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I had a 13 that the previous owner removed the middle bench seat and the hull flex was awful with a 2.5hp! I'd wait until you are able to put in the floor or add more rigidity


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Copahee Hound said:


> I had a 13 that the previous owner removed the middle bench seat and the hull flex was awful with a 2.5hp! I'd wait until you are able to put in the floor or add more rigidity


Good to know; I was hoping to do more fishing than fiberglassing right out of the gate, so it looks like I'll be hurdling the bench for a while longer. Thanks!


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Add a midship brace like in an airboat. I've done that for jonboats when people remove the center bench.


----------



## j_f (Dec 15, 2021)

Well, I did the super obvious thing (but apparently not so obvious that it kept me from inordinate internet pounding) and simply asked Gheenoe. Whatever the shortcomings of the boat, you gotta love a company that 1) takes the time to respond and 2) says "yes, modify at will. Here's how we'd do it. No, the litigators will not come after you," etc. Posting response for those that will surely have the same question:


----------

